# George R. R. Martin coming to S. I.



## Cyanomega (Jun 23, 2015)

Any fans in the 5 Burroughs, George R. R. Martin will be at the Staten Island Yankees game August 8th. He'll be signing autographs and you get a free hat with the stark direwolf symbol on it. Tix still available. I'm gonna go just to tell him to finish the dam books already!


----------



## Taralack (Jun 23, 2015)

Of course he will. At this point he cares more about football than about finishing his book.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 24, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Of course he will. At this point he cares more about football than about finishing his book.



Staten Island Yankees is baseball. I checked.

Also, it isn't the first time George R.R. Martin and Staten Island Yankees are mentioned in the same sentence: http://http://www.sportressofblogit...yankees-to-host-game-of-thrones-themed-night/

Reading the OP, I guess this forgives me for reading said OP as "George R.R. Martin coming to _Sports Illustrated_."


----------



## Taralack (Jun 24, 2015)

Shows how much I know about american sports, lol


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah sorry about that. Didn't want the thread title to be to long. Staten Island is commonly shortened to S. I. Sorry for any confusion


----------

